# Mail : changer le correcteur de langue



## ymages (14 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

sur Mountain Lion et Mail comment faire pour changer le correcteur de langue facilement ? , en Anglais il essaye de me corriger le Français
Sur Thunderbird par exemple c'est tres facile sur le bouton droit de la souris

merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,


 regarde dans menu Mail / Edition / Orthographe et grammaire / Afficher l'orthographe et la grammaire.

Dans la fenêtre qui apparait, il y a un choix possible, en bas : "automatique par langue".


De même dans Préférences système / Langue et Texte / Texte, on trouve la case à cocher "corriger l'orthographe automatiquement", et le choix "automatique par langue".


----------



## ymages (14 Septembre 2012)

ha parfait je n'avais pas vu cette option

merci beaucoup


----------

